# Bye Y'all



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Just wanted to,let you all know this will be my last day on TAM. I may drop by occasionally to say hello via PMs but no more postings after today. 

It's been a pleasure. Thanks to all the friends I've made here for your solidarity and encouragement.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

Very sorry to see you go. Your presence will be missed. Your posts were always concise and pointed. May you fare well in life's journeys always my friend.


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

Later holmie!!!!


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Luck and don't be a stranger!


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

Who'll keep the movie thread ticking over now'

Bye Bandit.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

i miss you already......who else are they going to ban for speaking the truth!


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

Your 'straight talk-cut through the BS' manner will be missed bandit.45!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Good riddance


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Best of everything for you. You will be missed.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Just know that you will be missed and that you are appreciated.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Very sorry to see you go, Bandit.

You have been a true friend to me.

Thank you.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

good luck, Bandit. I've learned a lot from you in my short time here. You'll be missed. Keep fighting the good fight


----------



## italianjob (May 7, 2014)

Fare well, bandit


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Sure will miss your "straight shooting," "the truth hurts" posts Bandit! Best Wishes to you!!


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Bye Bandit.
Yours were among the posts I always sought out.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Aidios Amigo


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Live a life that matters!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Guess you got that motorcycle after all. Happy trails!


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

I wasn't here long, but good luck.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Take care Bandit.. 

You've told me things I didn't want to hear, but nonetheless they had to be said..


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Damn...

You got her socks yet...?


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

This place will lose a big, big voice with you gone, but ten bucks says you ain't gone for good.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry to see you go. I always enjoyed your posts.

If you want, update your sig to let people know. I'm sure people will come across your posts in older threads and wonder where you are now.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Bye Bandit. I too will miss your cut-to-the-chase, no-holding-back comments, something I also always sought out.

_May the road rise to meet you.
May the wind always be at your back.
May the sun shine warm upon your face.
May the rains fall soft upon your fields.
And until we meet again may the Lord hold you in the palm of His hand.
- Irish Blessing_


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, that's a shame. 

Not sure the reason, but I can sure understand one day realizing that exposure to these subjects on such a steady basis might not be the most wise thing to do.

So, even in leaving you're opening a few eyes, maybe.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Who are you again?.....:scratchhead:

Stay healthy man!


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Don't worry, we'll leave the porch light on, just in case. Hasta Lasagna (don't get none, on ya).


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

You've helped many. Farewell!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Best of luck Bandit, I hope you enjoy yourself along the way.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Later big bro. Thanks


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I shall greatly miss your blunt sense of humor. There was wisdom in it.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

You were very rude at times. 

It was great!

Adios! Xxxx

P.s. Make it a see u again rather than a see you never!


----------



## seasalt (Jul 5, 2012)

To each his own, but after more than 10,000 posts, and who could count how many bans, I would have thought you would have chosen an exit to rival the end of "Cheers", "Seinfeld" or "MASH".

I won't say I'm disappointed but you could have at least groomed a replacement.

Seasalt


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

He was too young to be taken away so suddenly....It seems like just yesterday he was a little scallywag, posting with his tinker toys....


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

Bummer, but good for you. 
And maybe you're right, even in leaving I learn... maybe one needs to move on from here.
Adios and thanks.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Best of luck, brother.


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

you will be missed. 
take care.


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

Another good one going. Definately will leave a hole in the wise heads front here.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm gonna miss reading your post but I hope all goes well with you.


----------



## carmen ohio (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry to see you go, Bandit.

God bless.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

People may call you a lot of different things, but I know that boring will never be one of them.

Take care.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

Todo viaje eventualmente tiene que terminar.

You were great for this site, I always liked that you as harsh as you were with others you were with yourself in your own situation, and of course if you feel like it, you can return at any moment.

Cuidate Bandido


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks bandit for being here.

Your post have influenced me and sometimes not in a good way

1.49 post to like ratio, that's pretty good


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Fare thee well, bandit...


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh all right, I'll be the first to break ... come back bandit - don't go!


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

All these people saying you were blunt, rude, abrasive...

To my mind you are honest, thoughtful, courageous, playful and probably one of the most helpful posters on TAM. If there were a Mount Rushmore of TAM you wouldn't be on it...you'd be the one chipping away at the stone.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Awww, don't go.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

He had to. He was banned.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Later days better lays bannedit.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> He had to. He was banned.


That's his sense of humor, creating "banned" as an avatar. He is still a member.

Will miss you, you crazy Arizonian. You actually made me not hate developers quite so much.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey!!! You still owe me $20!!
WTF!!!


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Re: Bye Y'all*



Q tip said:


> Hey!!! You still owe me $20!!
> WTF!!!


He sent it to me. I bought Guinness.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

Many offer advice but is is truly rare when someone can omit the unnecessary, retain the pertinent and say it so matter-of-factly. Simplified elegance. He says in 5 sentences what I need 5 (long) paragraphs to express. It is a profound loss that current and future posters will miss out on the experience.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

good luck.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

LongWalk said:


> He had to. He was banned.


I don't see where he was banned. It still says "member" beneath his name, not to be confused with his avatar which says "banned." 

Bandit, you will be missed. Come baaaaaaaaaaaack!!


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Actually, dude is just looking for attention with this sham. Compensating for his early childhood abandonment issues. Bed wetting certainly didn't help.

He can't even hit the target with his cheap reloads. Bandit.22 is much more like it.



*just trying to draw him out...*


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

I always enjoyed your input...all the best, and thanks for your contributions here at TAM.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Dawww.. dang it. One of my favs...

All the best to you and hope you will grace us again sometime. 

:smthumbup:


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

He's probably taking a break from TAM for a few weeks/months, he needs it once in a while.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

lordmayhem said:


> He's probably taking a break from TAM for a few weeks/months, he needs it once in a while.



We all hope and pray this is true.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Can I have your avatar?


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Actually it would be really useful to know what made you decide that you needed a break. I believe I suffer from TAM addiction and feel compelled to offer my tuppence every now and then with the hope that it might help some. But it does draw me into its magical lure!


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

Bandit, you are one of the very few that is more blunt than Mr. Blunt! Hope you come back. Your Arizona amigo

Blunt 
Arizona rules! (in the winter)


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Mr Blunt said:


> Bandit, you are one of the very few that is more blunt than Mr. Blunt! Hope you come back. Your Arizona amigo
> 
> Blunt
> Arizona rules! (in the winter)


There's only two seasons in Arizona - heaven and hell


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

did Bandit give an explanation? I guess none is needed

I will miss him.

I hope he didn't get one of "Those" younger prettier girls pregnant and have to go back to work or take on a second job to support the new baby.

How old is Bandit anyway?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Say it ain't so!


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Good luck Bandit. You were always one of my favorite posters. Your banter, sense of humor and to-the-point opinions helped me a great deal. 

Farvael....


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Chaparral said:


> Say it ain't so!


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Holy $4!T!!!!!!

Get back here you punk, now who the hell is gonna read my drivvel on here :scratchhead:

Gonna miss ya man, you were great support when I needed it most, just gonna have a mosy on back and re-read your posts in my threads


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Q tip said:


> There's only two seasons in Arizona - heaven and hell


I am in love with Arizona!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Bye Bandit...

Enjoyed your posts, lots of words of wisdom...

~sammy


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Take care, pal. I'm not far behind you.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Bandit

I would like to think your reason for leaving TAM is because you have made the conscious decision to move onto the next stage of your life.

I will say a prayer that this stage includes a life filled with happiness and new love.

You deserve it Bandito!

Good Luck,

HM


----------



## BashfulB (Jul 1, 2013)

Adios Bandito!


----------

